# Managing back pain!



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

As I have found another thread on here where I have found someone that is going to run my bees (maybe better than I do), this thread maybe irrelevant for me. If that doesn't pan out and I have to continue bending over my own hives, how does everybody manage their own back pain? Any secrets or tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

push ups, sit ups core training!!!

Also, vacations, hot tub, and hired crew to do heavy lifting


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

acupuncture, aspirin, and chiropractor. Deep body massage.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I work at a comfortable height and avoid bending over like the plague. For splitting, I built 2 work tables that I place on both sides of a pallet of bees to be split with a forklift. I use the fork to lift the pallet of bees to that same comfortable working height and go to work. I also use the fork for other jobs that would otherwise require excessive bending over for long periods. When I feed, I tossed the gas-handle filler that came with the syrup pump and mad a long one out of PVC that lets me stand up while pumping syrup. I have a helper and we trade off sliding the lids back and forth during the feeding process. For honey pulls, I leave the hive where it sits but use the lift to keep the honey pallet high enough that I don't have to bend over with a load when I stack supers. It's really helped my back from the earlier years before I had a forklift and did everything by hand. Probably harder on the fork but I figure it's easier t get a new forklift than a new back!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Tylenol with Ibuproffin. 
Physical Therapy stretching exercises. 
Deep muscle massages. 
Bee stings.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thinking of buying an EZ loader like Ian. Seems like it would extend my ability to manage hives. Uncle Arthur is getting worse.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

About 20 years ago I had an x-ray of my lower back area for another issue. The doctor locked stared at it for awhile then asked me "don't you have a lot of lower back pain because what I am seeing is what I usually see in someone much older". I said I really dont have anything more than a little lower back discomfort from time to time and that I have found keeping my weight down, doing a lot of exercise and some occassional Ibuprofen makes it a non issue for me. She just sort of muttered " wish I had more patients like you, most people I see just want me to prescribe them a lot of pain killers."


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

I asked this question as well. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?270201-What-size-hive-boxes-are-those-with-bad-backs-using&highlight=sticky+bear After having 12 surgical procedures in 3 years I've taken the advice given and raised all my hives so I avoid bending over as much as possible. I'm testing two horizontal Deep Langs to see if they can handle our extreme weather changes as well. I still use deeps for brood and commercial 2 pallet stands so I have a table available when I work the bees. All my supers are mediums with 8 frames in 10 frame boxes. I picked up a truckload of 10 frame boxes with frames that were not used and intend to cut them down to 8 frame size to see how they manage as well. The information offered by others here has allowed me to keep 20 hives workable at home and help my former mentor with his yard of 50 hives too. Next year will be my first year to sell Nucs after spending this year learning how to raise queens without grafting. I've gotten several request for next spring and if this year was any indication I will be able to honor those requests.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Long term NSAID use; staying within safe dose limits does not prevent kidney damage. You are trading now for later. Your call.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I am just a sideliner, so take it for what its worth, the Key for me is to kneel to work hives instead of standing. Gets me in better position, and helps stretch those leg muscles a lot more.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Had not heard that about nsaid. I use lots of aleve. I guess exercise and stretching and working smarter is the answer with a hot tub and massages!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Knee pads are excellant to use when working singles. I usually work from one knee but I am not sure that type of twisting posture is real good for your back. If the bottom board isn't covered with bees I like to just set a single on top of a double to work it.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Being old fashioned, we run single deeps, and sit on a stool(we still have my Great Grandfather's from the 20's) . I rest my elbows on my knees to take the strain off my back. It is often the small unplanned things(a jerk) that hurt the back, not the controlled heavy lift of a deep off the ground to place on the blower.

And it helps to have a weak mind to go with that strong back.

Crazy Roland


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

jim lyon said:


> The doctor locked stared at it for awhile then asked me "don't you have a lot of lower back pain because what I am seeing is what I usually see in someone much older".


mine glanced at the x-ray and said you have two herniated disks and sent me to physical therapy, where they proceeded to test me and recommend exercises, I asked the young lady if the muscles she would like strengthened, would be also strengthened by splitting wood, and doing bee work, she had me show here the movements involved, and agreed they would do as much as the things she was recommending. I now only do the exorcises in the winter. I'm not sure she really understood how often and how heavy the weights were in bee keeping, but that was 25 years ago, and so far its holding up. Or maybe it's sliding down as everything else as the knees seem to need some work.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

NSAIDS, aspirin, aleve, advil/motrin/ibuprofen, would be the OTC drugs of choice since they are anti-inflammitories and pain relievers. If you needed something in addition you can take Tylenol/acetaminophen along with an NSAID.

The older I get the more I find stretching and/or easing into jobs is much easier on my back and joints. I also am not ashamed to make multiple trips with smaller loads. While I haven't been a beekeeper that long I did grow up on a certified seed farm. I have tossed an aweful lot of bags of seed beans and wheat. The bags of oats were a pain because they were bulky and slick, much more difficult to handle than beans or wheat.

Tom


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll add to comments above: Have good posture while inspecting. Along with lower back pain from years of doing work I shouldn't, My back gets painfully tight right in the middle when inspecting frame after frames after frame for hours on end. I just make an effort to stand a little straighter when I do it, head up, shoulders back, and pain goes away.
When moving heavy box's I work them just like 80-100# bales of hay. I use my legs for leverage. I also have a flat 2 wheeled nursery cart that is invaluable.

I'll take an Aleve _before_ I go outside, _before_ I have pain, if I know I have a long day in the beeyard. I generally avoid pain killers otherwise. Pain generally indicates inflamation. Arthritis can only grow when inflamation is present. Keeping inflammation down is important and something to consider for those like me that don't want to take anything. There are times it is necessary.

Every time I throw out my back it is first thing in the morning before I have warmed up. I generally clean out the horse stalls while I have my morning coffee. By the time I'm done shoveling and sweeping, my muscles are nice and warm with good blood flow. Then I can do about anything then and be OK.
Having hives on a taller bench is nice, right up to the time it gets too tall. The only hives I have on a 30" bench are the queenless cell starter/finisher hives.










Here's a new nursery cart I just ordered. (Althought the Leonard company was not good to work with. I ordered it through my local Fastenal store) 










http://www.amleo.com/leonard-flatbe...ft-x-5ft-deck%2c-850-lb-capacity/p/VP-2460EX/

It is taller and longer than my other cart. 2' x 5' deck will hold three deeps. Just a portable work bench for the most part.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

My lumbar spine is bone on bone, with plenty of spurs. I was told more than 20 years ago that I would have to find some other kind of work. I am still farming, raising bees, cutting fire wood. Last year I had to x-stops put in my back. They worked wonderfully, stopping the sciatic pain almost totally. I take NSAIDs daily, and have done for more than 30 years. Life is really tough without them. For the bee work I built a stand out of 2x4s that is the same height as the hive stand and one deep. This lets me move the top deep across onto the stand and not down onto the ground. One thing I am really proud of is I can still do a days work like any man. The down side is it takes me two weeks to get it done. Core exercise and activity really help too.
Dave


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Dave Burrup said:


> One thing I am really proud of is I can still do a days work like any man. The down side is it takes me two weeks to get it done.
> Dave


LOL. Beats crying. I got 17 years out of NSAIDs . Sure miss vioux.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Ended up in the docs for a back spasm and after x-rays they sent to a physical therapist. They gave me exercises to do. When doing them at the gym one AM the lady next to me was doing the same thing. I asked her if she blew up her back and she said she was doing simple yoga moves. Swallowed my pride and started doing yoga. I only get back pain now when I am too proud to go to the free Monday class.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Now I am interested in yoga! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Just don't take the back row. Or wear blinders.

Can anyone say Downward Dog?


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

I strongly recommend against frequent NSAID (Advil, etc) use. These medications can cause permanent damage to the filtration mechanism in the kidney. You can end up with kidneys that will not last for your lifetime. This means dialysis. The chance of this increases if you are taking other meds like some types of blood pressure pills. Other aspects of beekeeping also put the kidneys at risk, including overheating (may cause plugging of the tiny filtration tubes by rhabdomyalysis), and dehydration (increases chance of the former). The previously mentioned exercises are the standby, along with good posture and eliminating any gut worn over the belt buckle. 
I believe the Easyloader or Payne loader is an ideal way to reduce back pain. With either of these, you are manually pushing, pulling, pivoting the load. There is no lifting, yet you get an extensive core muscle workout. If all else fails, delegate to a younger back.


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Put the bees into a long hive instead. Have it at a height where you can hold the top of the frames without having to bend over. Make it so you can super it as well. The top of the hive can be used as a bench.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

borada bee doc said:


> I strongly recommend against frequent NSAID (Advil, etc) use. These medications can cause permanent damage to the filtration mechanism in the kidney. You can end up with kidneys that will not last for your lifetime. This means dialysis. The chance of this increases if you are taking other meds like some types of blood pressure pills. Other aspects of beekeeping also put the kidneys at risk, including overheating (may cause plugging of the tiny filtration tubes by rhabdomyalysis), and dehydration (increases chance of the former). The previously mentioned exercises are the standby, along with good posture and eliminating any gut worn over the belt buckle.
> 
> I believe the Easyloader or Payne loader is an ideal way to reduce back pain. With either of these, you are manually pushing, pulling, pivoting the load. There is no lifting, yet you get an extensive core muscle workout. If all else fails, delegate to a younger back.


Thank you for the explanation, one I've never had. You will not find the above in the warning labels. What is a safe level? I was always told I was at a safe level. Ongoing kidney tests never showed a problem until one day a test did. I think time will show a safe level is far below what is believed to be safe today. Far below levels believed safe by most doctors, including all of mine and probably yours. I was sometimes at the max dose, I was never above. Most of the years at mid level dosing every day. What would I do if I knew then what I know now ? Really do not know, but there are no do overs.

Beekeepers in suits; not a doctor but the difficulty of voiding the bladder in a suit near unhappy bees along with the perspiration breeds a high probability of long term low level dehydration. Trade level exposure. Cuts down on that desire to have a drink of water. Not a good match with NSAIDs as the real doctor says.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

If what you are doing seriously hurts your back....stop doing it the way you are doing it! I ignored it and worked through the back pain...and now after all the hardware, I can barely bend enough to touch the top of my knees. I Have hobby level bees but I can barely lift a shallow eight frame super with honey.

I do have all my hives on 16" high stands so I do not bend to work through them.

Please....if your back is warning you, LISTEN to it!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>how does everybody manage their own back pain? 

First, I got rid of all my deep boxes and went to eight frame mediums... a lot less back pain

Then I try never to work bent over. I carry a toolbox/stool around and I sit if the box I'm working is low to the ground.

As far as dealing with it, sleeping with a pillow under your knees when on your back and between your knees when on your side, helps a lot.


----------



## breezy9768 (Dec 2, 2013)

Here some of the tips I used to use when I had back pain.

1.Stretch. Don't sit slumped in your desk chair all day. Get up every 20 minutes or so and do some stretches to open up your back.
2. try to get more exercise, you can do this by swimming and using exercise bikes! Regular physical activity can help ease inflammation and muscle tension. Sometimes it actually makes back pain worse when you limit exercise and rest.
3.Hot and cold treatments - I find that heat – for example, a hot bath or a hot water bottle placed on the affected area helps ease the pain.
Cold, such as an ice pack or a bag of frozen vegetables, placed on the painful area is also effective.

If you choose to you may want to look at this site http://www.backpainreliefreviews.com it has some good tips for back care, it also has information on a back pain relief program which I have used with very good results.

I hope you manage to sort out your back pain problem quickly! Good luck!


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's more food for thought on the NSAIDS: If I correctly recall, most clinical trials for the generic NSAIDS were performed for 6 weeks only. Many aspects of long-term use, like increased risk of heart attack, have not been evaluated (http://circ.ahajournals.org/content/115/12/1634.full).
Also, regarding the effects of NSAIDS on joints, they probably do not help. An animal model using dogs, a couple decades ago, showed more rapid knee cartilage damage in animals given anti-inflammatories. This was as observation only, and a mechanism was not determined. Whether this translates to people is also unknown. With these issues, NSAID use in athletes fell out of favor about 10 years ago. By the way, the herbal products, like chondroitin sulfate have even less research backing them. Best recommendation regarding medicating for back pain is find a doctor you trust and follow their advise.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

BBD,

Good posts. And, the risks are real when taking over-the-counter meds on a regular or frequent basis without a doctors supervision. Just because a product is OTC does not mean there are not risks with its' usage. 

When you are young and strong you cannot image how long you might live and the damage you can do to your body. Once you start to wear it out it will never be the same, irregardless of any medical advances.

Tom


----------

